# 1 Gallon wine kit



## Redskins (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I found a low priced 1 gallon wine kit online. It comes with all the additives, a small fermenter, and 1 gallon jug. It also comes with a recipe book. So far, i have only made 6 gallon batches from kits. How much fruit is usually required for a gallon of wine? I was thinking of strawberries/banannas/blueberries mainly. How is the price of making wine from fresh fruit compaired to kits. I know this is going to be cheaper since it is only a gallon at at a time. I thought it would be fun to try lots of new fresh fruit wines. Does fresh fruit wine take longer to age? Thanks!


----------



## novalou (Jan 30, 2013)

Redskins said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found a low priced 1 gallon wine kit online. It comes with all the additives, a small fermenter, and 1 gallon jug. It also comes with a recipe book. So far, i have only made 6 gallon batches from kits. How much fruit is usually required for a gallon of wine? I was thinking of strawberries/banannas/blueberries mainly. How is the price of making wine from fresh fruit compaired to kits. I know this is going to be cheaper since it is only a gallon at at a time. I thought it would be fun to try lots of new fresh fruit wines. Does fresh fruit wine take longer to age? Thanks!



I've done strawberry and blueberry wine. 4 lbs of strawberries per gallon turned out ok, but I plan on using 6 lbs next time.

For blueberry wine, I used 5 lbs per gallon and 1/3 lb of chopped raisins. Turned out great, love this wine!


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have only done fruit wines so far, 6 gallon batches. I would have to say its very cheap, all depending on how/where you get your fruit. I have made 2 batches of Prickly Pear wine, a Mesquite wine, Chocolate Fire, and just started a batch of Chocolate Peppermint, all with ingredients that were mainly free. I used all juice, no water in mine, but I haven't done just a regular fruit one yet. Hoping to try a grapefruit wine soon if I can get my hands on enough grapefruit.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 30, 2013)

Part of the fun for me is to see how cheap I can make a GOOD wine. I have the advantage of getting free blueberries, pears, muscadines, and blackberries. I did purchase my peaches this year. The rule of thumb is 6lbs per gallon, but the more juice, the better. I bulk age all of mine 10 to 12 months.


----------



## Redskins (Jan 30, 2013)

So if you crush 6 pounds of fruit do you just top it with water to desired level? (6lbs because i will only do 1 pound batches at first) It comes with a recipe book but i don't have it yet and have not researched much into making wine from fruit. I will be doing that this weekend and make the purchase soon after that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, crush and get as much juice out as you can. If you freeze the fruit first, it breaks down the cell structure and helps. Then fill with water to the proper level. Put the crushed fruit in a strainer bag in the primary. Paint strainer bags found at home or hardware stores work great.


----------



## beernoulli (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you tie the bag closed or do you leave it draped around the edge of the bucket and put the lid on?


----------



## novalou (Jan 31, 2013)

beernoulli said:


> Do you tie the bag closed or do you leave it draped around the edge of the bucket and put the lid on?



I tie a knot. Keep the fruit pulp loose, you don't want the bag too tight.


----------



## Redskins (Jan 31, 2013)

so once you tie a not in, you just put the bag in the fermenter and it will float around or eventually sink down?


----------



## novalou (Jan 31, 2013)

Redskins said:


> so once you tie a not in, you just put the bag in the fermenter and it will float around or eventually sink down?



It'll float. Twice a day, use a sanitized spoon to submerge it.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 31, 2013)

And If you don't know, do not follow a recipe too close. Fruit changes year to year in acidity and sweetness. Use your hydrometer, acid test kit, and ph meter for best results. Most fruit wines are best at 1.080 to 1.085 starting s.g., .50% to .70% on T.A., 3.25 to 3.50 ph. Some of the experts can correct me on this if I'm off. I also like to use Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast on the more acidic fruit such as blackberry to metabolize some of the malic acid. One gallons are fun to make and experiment with.


----------



## Redskins (Feb 1, 2013)

Can you ferment a 1 gallon batch of fruit wine in a 6.5 gallon fermenter or is that too much headspace? I am talking about primary fermentation. Thanks


----------



## Thig (Feb 1, 2013)

Redskins said:


> Can you ferment a 1 gallon batch of fruit wine in a 6.5 gallon fermenter or is that too much headspace? I am talking about primary fermentation. Thanks



In the primary it is not a problem.


----------



## novalou (Feb 1, 2013)

Redskins said:


> Can you ferment a 1 gallon batch of fruit wine in a 6.5 gallon fermenter or is that too much headspace? I am talking about primary fermentation. Thanks



I've done 2 gal in a bucket....


----------



## beernoulli (Feb 1, 2013)

I've done small batches 2-3.5 gallons in my 6.5 gallon bucket and transferred into a 5 gallon carboy. Didn't have any oxidation, but I also racked a little early and only once. I'm "downgrading" to a 2 gallon bucket and 1gal jugs for experimental batches now.


----------



## Redskins (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks for the help


----------

